# Access-2003-Formular



## Roman Locher (12. Juni 2006)

Kann man mit Access eine 2-spaltige Auswahlliste realisieren, wo ich entweder nach Spalte 1 oder Spalte 2 sortieren kann (so wie man das aus anderen Programmen auch kennt mit klick auf die Spaltenüberschrift).


----------

